# sirius, phatbox and m3



## lockuplever (Feb 22, 2004)

I posted this same question on the phatnoise forum.

I am trying to connect my phatbox and a sirius (made for bmw) receiver to my stock 2003 m3 bmw (business cd) head unit. (it has the correct software)
The sirius receiver has connectors for the stock wiring harness (for the cd changer). There is also a connector, and an additional cable to hook up the cd changer. Therefore you have the head unit, sirius receiver and cd changer connected in series. What would stop me from putting the phatbox at the end of this series in place of the cd changer, ( stock head unit, sirius receiver, blitzsafe, phatbox) and then being able to select and control both from the steering wheel?

steve


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Why not get the made of BMW PhatBOx that acts as a CD changer. No Blitzsafe required.

Hook Sirius to CD cables, hook other cables to BMW specfic PhatBox. Listen to more chices of music that you could ever use.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Why not get the made of BMW PhatBOx that acts as a CD changer. No Blitzsafe required.


The made for BMW Phatbox requires the Blitzsafe adapter.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Yes, lockuplever, it will work if you hook it up in series the way you have described.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> The made for BMW Phatbox requires the Blitzsafe adapter.


Not that I can tell from the PhatBox page, it hooks right into the CD changer cables.

This is what allows the specific PhatBox use of the headunit display and buttons to control it.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Not that I can tell from the PhatBox page, it hooks right into the CD changer cables.
> 
> This is what allows the specific PhatBox use of the headunit display and buttons to control it.


I'd rip out my trunk liner to take a picture of the Blitzsafe adapter hiding behind my Phatbox, but it's far too much work for far too little payoff. If you don't want to take my word for it, order one for your car and see for yourself.


----------



## lockuplever (Feb 22, 2004)

The blitzsafe adapter is required for the phatbox in a bmw, I installed it a few months ago and it works great, I'm just trying to add Sirius to it and have all the same funtions (steering wheel controls, etc.) as I've had with the phatbox.

Steve


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

lockuplever said:


> The blitzsafe adapter is required for the phatbox in a bmw, I installed it a few months ago and it works great, I'm just trying to add Sirius to it and have all the same funtions (steering wheel controls, etc.) as I've had with the phatbox.
> 
> Steve


Is it included with the box? The reason is, the PhatBox site specifcally states that it has everything needed to install.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Is it included with the box? The reason is, the PhatBox site specifcally states that it has everything needed to install.


yes. the blitzsafe adapter is included with the phatbox. It is not a standard adapter though. Phatnoise modifies the adapter for a specific voltage so it's not the same as a retail Blitzsafe adapter of the same model.


----------



## lockuplever (Feb 22, 2004)

ObD, you are right, it does work. The Phat box and Sirius are selected through the mode button, and both can be controlled through the head unit and steering wheel.

While I had the car apart, I installed a VEN4 and added an amp and subwoofer in the trunk. Thanks to David Bagby and his web page http://www.bimmerfest.com/faq/stereosaga.html Even though it describes a non-hk system, the wiring harness was exactly the same. I had to buy the "BMW Service Manual" to figure out where the amp is in a 2003 M3 Convertible, and how to get to it. The sub really makes my HK come to life, the Sirius only took a few minutes to activate. I wish the Phatbox would display information in the head unit the way the Sirius does, but that's my only complaint.

The system sounds great, there is no sign of any changes other than the antenna on the rear shelf, and absolutly no engine whine. I have more music options now than I know what to do with.


----------

